# Pics of our Little Ringo



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Some new pics of our brave little boy...


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh my gosh Deb, thanks for posting these pics! He looks great! He sure is a little trooper! We love you Ringo!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

1st picture...here she comes again with that dang camera and me without any hair....

2nd picture...look at me I am sooooooo cute!

3rd picture...Is this heaven or what?


You, Debbie, are truly a god-send to this babies!


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

What a sweetie!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

cute pictures


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

He looks like such a sweet little guy. I'm so happy to hear and see he is doing so well. If I could, I would reach through my computer and give him a big hug.


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

AWW! Little cutie.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Awww.. So happy to hear he is doing ok..



Andrea~


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how totally precious!! Thank you so much for posting those great pics!!!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Awwwwww he just looks so sweet


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh, he looks so happy







Thank you for the updated photo's







What a precious baby he is


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww Ringo looks just so happy with all his family around him on the bed















I think he may be a little camera shy though, what a sweet and brave little guy he is















Thank you so much for posting his pictures, he is precious


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

We love







you Ringo! So pleased he is doing well.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Bless his poor little mended heart!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a brave puppy - I hope he feels better soon !!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

haha, great pics! Ringo rocks


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Love you Ringo! He looks so cute, is he hiding his face in the first picture??







How precious. Give him a big kiss from Auntie Linda and Cousin Bonnie.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

What a little sweetheart. He looks great!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I just love when they cover their eyes with there paws...Teddy does it every morning rubbing the sleep out and I fall in love all over again. 

Ringo you are a sweetie for sure.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> haha, great pics! Ringo rocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're so cool, Joe. And yep, he does rock. He's quite the "stud". Loves hanging around the girls. You'll notice, on the bed he's sleeping with ALL THREE girls!!

He tried to "hang out" with the guys, but Billy and Henry are a team, and Billy got on his nerves. Big surprise, huh? So he moved on to the girls


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Love you Ringo! He looks so cute, is he hiding his face in the first picture??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, he's hiding his little face. He does this ALL the time. I have another shot, taken right after that, where he quickly pulled his paws away, as if to say Peek-a-boo!! As Suz said, I just fall in love all over again. I'll post that pic for you tomorrow. I forgot about it, it is PRECIOUS!!



> I just love when they cover their eyes with there paws...Teddy does it every morning rubbing the sleep out and I fall in love all over again.
> 
> Ringo you are a sweetie for sure.
> 
> ...


Suz ~

Do you have any idea how much I've spoken to Little Ringo about you? How many times I've cried, for whatever reason, needing to talk to you. Ringo thanks you and loves you. So do I











> Oh, great pics Debbie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!! I have the funniest story to tell with regards to this. You're gonna have to wait. I'm soooo laughing now


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> 1st picture...here she comes again with that dang camera and me without any hair....
> 
> 2nd picture...look at me I am sooooooo cute!
> 
> ...


Awwww, you're right!! The third pic is heaven. Until I have to crawl in. Good Lord, I hang on to the edge for dear life









We love you so much, and you're right on with the camera thing. All six are now running when they see it in my hands. I hear them screaming, "Run for you life", poor Ringo just covers his face











> Glad he's doing so well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He takes after his Auntie Rose






























Yeeeeee Haaaaaaw!!









Good God!! I said Yeeee Haaaaaw again!! Joe, please BAN me now. I will understand









Before I'm banned, I want to use the dancing chili's one more time. I just love the chilis


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> > Love you Ringo! He looks so cute, is he hiding his face in the first picture??
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

What a doll baby. He looks great. Hope his troubles are all far behind. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

he just gets cuter with each time i look at those pics. buttercup hopes that one day he finds a big bag of peanutbutter cookies "r-i-n-g-o, r-i-n-g-o, r-i-n-g-o and ringo is his name-o" all OVER it







he deserves it!!!!

noselicks,
the buttercup and her "everyone loves peanutbutter!!!!!!!! well, except communists..." ann marie


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> he just gets cuter with each time i look at those pics. buttercup hopes that one day he finds a big bag of peanutbutter cookies "r-i-n-g-o, r-i-n-g-o, r-i-n-g-o and ringo is his name-o" all OVER it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i almost had peanut butter sandwich today and then at the last minute decided on tuna


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=179691
> 
> 
> 
> ...


commie!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> commie![/B]










tommorow i will partake in the PB


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=179695
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL well as a commie, you'll have to partake after waiting in line for six hours for a loaf of bread...


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Yipee Ringo!! He is so precious, and such a ladies man!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

OMG!! I have the funniest story to tell with regards to this. You're gonna have to wait. I'm soooo laughing now















[/QUOTE] 

I am waiting, I'm waiting......... Its got to be something to do with his virtuial grooming session








[/QUOTE]

I saw the product of that virtual grooming session....if it was only that easy when we cut them too short.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

aww he's so shy in the first pic. he is itty bitty


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww.. thank you for the updated pics of the little guy







Bless is heart..


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm so ROFLMAO. I'll PM you


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, Ringo is a cutie and a little survivor, thank you for the pictures


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Awww, Ringo is precious. I love him!!!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

How will you ever give him up???? He is so adorable! I'm sure you won't even notice one more around the house. He covers his eyes 'cause...he can't see you, you can't see him still there!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> How will you ever give him up???? He is so adorable! I'm sure you won't even notice one more around the house. He covers his eyes 'cause...he can't see you, you can't see him still there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, he's just too cute for words









Maybe I'll pass off Billy as Ringo. Do you think they'll notice??


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Such a sweet baby!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=179986
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't hardly tell the difference!







Bless his little 'ol heart!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

He looks so cute and well! Thanks, Debbie for the sweet note along with my raffle prize! I love it!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww!! Love the pics!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> He looks so cute and well! Thanks, Debbie for the sweet note along with my raffle prize! I love it![/B]


I'm so glad it arrived safe and sound









Now you can think of little Ringo everytime you use it. What a nice thought


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Gosh, Ringo looks like he's healing very well! I'm sure it's the SuperLove he gets from Debbie and the Gang .







I had no idea he was so little. It makes his surgery even more amazing. 

Hugs and kisses to Ringo and all of his supporters. Even Billy. Who did him a big favor by forcing him to sleep with the ladies!


----------

